# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 What is the purpose of 'if not itab is initial'

## Geek_Guest

What is the purpose of 'if not itab is initial' in the 'for all entries?
When using for all entries if data is not found and the itab is initial before "if not itab is initial".

*Question asked by visitor venkatram*

----------


## kripa6010

The purpose of the statement is to check if the Internal table that you are goin to process is not blank or empty.  
Because if the internal table is initial then the whole point of processing the internal table will not work.

----------

